# Mother of all tent sales



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm getting excited, now. Mikey from The Crochet Crowd has been posting pictures and videos from the set up of this week's tent sale at the Spinrite factory in Little Washington, NC. Looks like a great selection, and quantity.
I took tomorrow off from work so I could go on the first day. I hope they do this every year, and I'm glad it's only a couple hour drive from my house. (I live out in "the sticks", so everything is at least ½ hour away!
Anybody else on KP attending?


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Wish I were there!


----------



## Newfygirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep!!! Our knitting group is going from Chesapeake, Va.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh, the temptation! I can see stashes exploding all over the VA, NC area. Enjoy!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Where is it. I live in NC.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> Where is it. I live in NC.


Little Washington , over on the coast.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Newfygirl said:


> Yep!!! Our knitting group is going from Chesapeake, Va.


When are you going?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Wish I lived closer so I could go, too. I can just imagine the selection of things to buy.


----------



## Newfygirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Tuesday


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Have fun shopping

Bubba24

I had gotten an email and posted the information at this link for those in the area who might be interested in adding to their stash

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333262-1.html


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll be there. I'm leaving from daughter's in Clayton, NC shortly.


----------

